# pcmcia-cs, kernel 2.6 and my netgear wg511

## Seth

Hi, 

I had my netgear wg511 wireless pc card working with my Inspiron 8500 using a 2.4 kernel but reading around in the forums convinced me that a 2.6 might take more advantage of my ACPI, ALSA and maybe a few other things. So I compiled 2.6.0-test8. pcmcia-cs then told me that for 2.5 kernels and above, I had to enable pcmcia support in the kernel. I did so and told the kernel to build an i82365 module and am trying to load that  via modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 but it wont:

```

modprobe i82365

FATAL: Error inserting i82365 (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test8/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko): No such device

```

I needed this module is kernel 2.4 and as it was a choice in 2.6 I thought I'd need it there too. What it is for, I don't know.

Long story short, pcmcia doesn't work so my netgear card doesn't either. At boot pcmcia seems to load but tells me that the cardmanager isn't working. dmesg tells me:

```

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [pm]

Intel PCIC probe: not found.

```

which seems to have something to do with the problem. But what? 

Has anyone gotten pcmcia-cs working with a 2.6 kernel and a netgear wireless card? Any pointers will be greatly apprieciated. Any straightening out of my confusion will be honored for ever.

On the good side, ACPI worked right away in 2.6.

Thanks,

Seth

----------

## wouldnyou

If you figure this out, could you post, I'd like to know for future reference if I decide to move up to the 2.6 kernel.

----------

## echo6

I have it working here,  hotplug works differently with 2.6.   Where i82365 worked for my pcmcia cards in 2.4 it doesn't for 2.6,  instead yenta_socket works.   I don't know why!

I edited /etc/init.d/pcmcia script to load yenta_socket etc to get my wireless card to work.

I compiled Bus Options->PCMCIA CardBus Support into the kernel and yenta_socket as a module.   I also compiled in Support for PCI Hotplug and the Fake PCI Hotplug driver.

I compiled in Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) under Device Drivers and included the modules for my wireless card.   Also I compiled in PCMCIA network device support under Device Drivers->Networking and the modules for my pcmcia cards.

You still need to emerge pcmcia-cs.

----------

## Seth

Many thanks. I'm recompiling things as we speak. Where in /etc/init.d/pcmcia did you put the command to load yenta_socket and why not just leave that for modules.autoload./kernel...?

Seth

----------

## echo6

That's where I found reference to 'ds' so I figured the best place for yenta_socket was in there.   So I commented out the references to 'ds' and replaced it with this.

```
/sbin/modprobe yenta_socket $CORE_OPTS 2> /dev/null
```

I'm not suggesting that this is the correct method but it worked for me.

Oops sorry about the double post!

----------

## acidreign

Seth,

Do the wireless tools work for you with this kernel, im using mm-sources using prism2 PCI card, and not getting any joy.

Did you have to patch your kernel ?

----------

## kevmille

 *echo6 wrote:*   

> That's where I found reference to 'ds' so I figured the best place for yenta_socket was in there.   So I commented out the references to 'ds' and replaced it with this.
> 
> ```
> /sbin/modprobe yenta_socket $CORE_OPTS 2> /dev/null
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for this recommendation.  I finally got my pcmcia card to work on my Dell Inspiron 8100 notebook by configuring as you mentioned above.

----------

## IWBCMAN

Could somebody please describe the steps they needed to take to get a wg511 (netgear) pcmcia card up and running ?

I am using a a toshiba satellite 5005-s507 laptop. I must use the kernel pcmcia drivers because without yenta my pcmcia is not initialized and yenta is not provided with the pcmcia modules package. I spent a little  over 40 hours 2 weeks ago trying to get this to work-no luck whatsoever. I treid to use the ISL3890 pakage from http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/802.11g/

but eneded up with error messages concerning unmatched release versions.  The ds modules has not been updated in the kernel source since 2001!!!- I searched and searched for a kernel with newer ds source but to no avail.

First I tried to use the 2.4.22 kernel as described at the above listing. But I have to compile in kernel pcmcia support or my pcmcia does nothing at all-but this prevents the modules from being built when compiling the ISL8390 package(particularly the intersil wireless module). I also tried to get this up nd running with 2.6.0-test6 but I had no luck whatsoever.  

I am  horribly confused at this point.  I have at least a dozen different configuration files(/etc/pcmicia, /etc/init.d/pcmcia*, etc.) and I have not been able to figure out how to get this up and running.  I pray that my problems are not actually caused by the cursed acpi stuff in my toshiba laptop-  This laptop is such a good machine, but the toshiba fools have yet to release any info on their wierd implementation  of acpi. 

So which packages did you use-ie.  what did you emerge which pertains to pcmcia  ?

Did you use the ISL3890 package from the above posted URL ? 

Did you download the windows firmware drivers and used them  ?

Did you patch your kernel as suggeste above ?

Which /etc/init.d/ scripts are  you using ?,  What do they look like ?

Are you using the kernel pcmcia support ?

Any and all help would be appreciated. I have spent hours combing the forums to no avail. I dont care which kernel I end up using(I will end up patching any 2.4.2x kernel to get the stuff I want anyway-imon/acpi/supermount  etc.-but i would prefer to use the latest 2.6 kernel). Please  be verbose-  I have never done anything with pcmcia before so assume I am an idiot  who understands nothing.....

----------

## axses

Hi

Are we all talking about the 32bit cardbus wag511 dual frequency netgear pcmcia card ( wow that was long)  I havnt heard of the wg511, as I have the wag511 version? 

I know there are 2 versions of this card , and I am not sure which one this thread is about. 

54 mbit right ? I thought this was only experimental in linux. 

Drivers for the 54mbit card  as well as other atheros based chipset cards , ie. D-LinkDWL-G650

If these are supported and/or work in the 2.6 kernel , then ime switchign now  . . . 

*  net-wireless/madwifi-driver

      Latest version available: 0.1_pre20030802

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 170 kB

      Homepage:    http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Wireless driver for Atheros chipset a/b/g cards

Or am I barking up the wrong tree here . Somebody shed some enlightenment ....

Its monday morning and my brain is still asleep.

----------

## axses

Uhm, did some searchign and found this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83843&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=wag511

wg511 54mbit 

wag511 dual frequency 11 22 54.

54mbit works in gento ? ? ??

----------

## atac

check http://prism54.org

----------

## axses

they dont support the wag version  :Smile: 

----------

## texx

 *IWBCMAN wrote:*   

> Could somebody please describe the steps they needed to take to get a wg511 (netgear) pcmcia card up and running 
> 
> 

 

HI....

I bring the card up working now.... (take me 4h)

Now i must say it is simple....

I use the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1-rc3  

This kernel is patched for the Prism module... Only build the Module for the Intersil chipset.

(This is the only thing you must do when you use genkernel)

Then i need to emerge the wireless-tools (without i can't manage the wireless card)

```
emerge wireless-tools
```

and i have hotplug support.

The firmware file must be in the /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware folder

```
 cp /etc/hotplug/isl3890 /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/

```

and that's it...... 

sure i have configured my card using iwconfig.....

hope that helps somebody....

matthias

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *echo6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /sbin/modprobe yenta_socket $CORE_OPTS 2> /dev/null
> ```
> ...

 

Awesome. This helped me to get my Xircom Realport Cardbus working. One thing that I haven't figured out yet is that I have to boot up first, the card won't be detected. I have to log in and run your command from above, then do a dhcpcd eth0 to get an IP.

I tried looking at the /etc/init.d/pcmcia script, but I can't make much sense of it.

Thanks for any guidance getting this card to work at boot.

Dave

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *dkaplowitz wrote:*   

> One thing that I haven't figured out yet is that I have to boot up first, the card won't be detected. I have to log in and run your command from above, then do a dhcpcd eth0 to get an IP.

 

I wasn't loading the yenta_socket module at boot, which is why. I just added "yenta_socket" to my /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and voila!

Thanks for the help.

----------

## oregonshoegazer

yeah, ditto for me (dell inspiron 8100 w/ truemobile 1150).  thanks for the tip!

orsg

----------

## electrofreak

I have the netgear WG511 and I need help getting it to work on the liveCD. Is it possible??

----------

## electrofreak

The card you speak of here, is it the China version. I guess the china versions are different than the Taiwan version. I have the China made card.

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Does anyone know about the NetGear WG511 "China Version". I don't get that card work with prism54 and ndiswrapper.

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=287395&highlight=wg511

--Mathias

----------

